# [How to] Change your BBS password via your profile



## Makai Guy

*Initial 'sanity check':* This page deals only with the password required to log in to the *TUGBBS* forums.

If, instead, you are a TUG Member and want to change your password for logging into the *Members-only sections of the TUG website* (Resort Reviews, Resort Ratings, etc.):​​Click *here* and log into the Member-only section via the red "Log In" link in the upper right corner, then click "Change Password"  on the "TUG Member Dashboard" screen.​​It is TUG's strong recommendation that you set both your TUG Member password and your BBS password to the same value so that you can use the same password anywhere on TUG.​

You selected your initial TUGBBS password when you registered as a TUGBBS user, and you may have updated it since then.  You may change your TUGBBS password by editing the 'password' entry in your BBS User Profile.

In order to do this, you must be logged into the bbs via your bbs username and current bbs password.  If you can't log in because you don't know your bbs password, see *this post*.​​*Password change procedure:*

While logged into TUGBBS, hover over or click on your username near the upper right corner of the page.
Find and click on "Password and security"
Enter your _existing_ password in the "Your existing password" field.
Enter your_ new_ password in the "New password" and "Confirm new password" fields.
Press the "Save" button.

*Other BBS Help Topics*​


----------

